# Rome sds Crux Bindings 2019



## russmc (Sep 16, 2019)

Hiya, I might buy the Rome sds Crux Bindings 2019. i'm worried they are a little too flexible. Are they stiff enough for freeride and powder as that's all I do...advice please!


----------

